# What Line In A Song Represents Your Life



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know if this has ever been done before, but here it goes... Post a single fine from a song that you feel fits your life at this period in time. You don't have to quote the artist. I think it will add mystery and be fun to read if they're not categorized by quotation marks, song titles and artists. So....I'll do the honors..




*This is what living like this does, this is what living like this does, this is what living like this does*


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

Philosophy is the talk on a cereal box
Religion, the smile on a dog

:happy:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

*My Robot Friend - Dead*

Everything I say about my bad education
A million broken records have already said.
Learning how to live like I'm under sedation
Learning how to live like I'm already dead.

Metal papers.
Metal pens.
Metal hearts.
Metal hands.

Memorize the rules and learn to behave
But when I got to school I forgot, forgot.
So they put me in a special classroom
Where everybody is a robot, robot.​


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

napoleon227 said:


> Philosophy is the talk on a cereal box
> Religion, the smile on a dog
> 
> :happy:


What song is that?


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

cardinalfire said:


> What song is that?


"What I am" by Edie Brickell


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Mine is:

"It's getting better all the time..."


----------



## sheepsclothing (Feb 2, 2010)

napoleon227 said:


> Philosophy is the talk on a cereal box
> Religion, the smile on a dog
> 
> :happy:



Wow, I have not heard that song for years and it is one of my favorites. It still resonates after all these years, thanks napoleon!


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

:bored:

and this. SIGH


----------



## sheepsclothing (Feb 2, 2010)

The man with the child in his eyes.

Some gold to the first poster who knows that song!


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

sheepsclothing said:


> The man with the child in his eyes.
> 
> Some gold to the first poster who knows that song!


It rings a bell, I'm sure I've heard that line before...


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

murderegina said:


> "What I am" by Edie Brickell


Really? 

I guess the song kind of got in the way, I never listened to what the lyrics were. That's actually pretty cool.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

cardinalfire said:


> Really?
> 
> I guess the song kind of got in the way, I never listened to what the lyrics were. That's actually pretty cool.


Yeah, I hadn't heard the song for almost a decade awhile ago and someone put it on and I still remembered it. It has such a nostalgic vibe to it. I think even upon hearing it for the first time it ignites memories to resurface.


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

murderegina said:


> "What I am" by Edie Brickell


You know I haven't heard that song in years but it's the first thing that popped into my head when I read your question. And I'm determined to let my intuition dance these days. It needs to be free.

I'm curious - did you already know the song or did you look it up?

_Edit_:
Oops, it looks like you already answered the question as I was typing it....weird.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

"Ah to know another man's heart to know him through his pain 
To know him through his happiness 
Then you can truly smile, then you can truly smile"

either that, or

"I'm a creep, , I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here"


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> "Ah to know another man's heart to know him through his pain
> To know him through his happiness
> Then you can truly smile, then you can truly smile"
> 
> ...


I have no idea what the first one is... though i'm sure the second one is almost like some self fufilling INFP prophecy... lol.... am I right? It just seems such a cliche that you've picked that one lol.

No worries though, it's important, certainly for INFPs, that they come to deal with their inner radiohead. I was going to say inner emo, though I feel radiohead are way beyond that in terms of what they have accomplished.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

napoleon227 said:


> You know I haven't heard that song in years but it's the first thing that popped into my head when I read your question. And I'm determined to let my intuition dance these days. It needs to be free.
> 
> I'm curious - did you already know the song or did you look it up?
> 
> ...


Hahaha , I already knew it of course, silly! But yes..you let that intuition off the leash?? Uhh...:laughing:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

The right to be ridiculous is a right i hold dear. Every generation gets a chance to change the world. The greatest melody is the one we have not heard.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

She moves in mysterious ways, its alright, its alright, its al-right


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

01. "_Life has given me obstacles
Still I bite my tongue, say it's wonderful
I'm just glad I'm still around
But I'm even more glad when things are down"

_02. "_We fight the blues
There are days when I've almost given into the gloom
The tears that I've shed are my freedom_
_
We fight the blues
If we mope around, our enemies rejoice
Both men and women have to be tough_"

03. "_All my efforts to clean me
Leaves me putrid and filthy
And how can you look at me
When I can't stand myself?

I'm tired, to be honest...
I'm nobody

Perfect in weakness
I'm only perfect in just your strength alone_"

I couldn't pick just one line. 
...Number 2 sounds pretty corny in English.


----------



## AutumnMarieGrey (Dec 26, 2009)

Take what you can from your dreams
Make them as real as anything
It'll take the work out of the courage

Hello, my name's Autumn and I'm an INFP :laughing: No seriously, a friend introduced me to the studio stuff of the band via this song, and a lot of people would find it sad, or maybe even depressing, but it lifted me out of a hole at the time. I see it as something that brings a smile to my day every time I hear it. I'd put the whole song here, but it's these lines particularly.


----------

